# BAGHDAD | Baghdad National Library | Pro



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

AMBS was founded in 1996 by Ali Mousawi expanding upon over 30 years of outstanding architecture. Renowned for his mastery and influential hands-on approach to design, Ali partnered in 2007 with Architects Marcos De Andres and Amir Mousawi to launch a new multi-faceted team to the global stage. *Since then AMBS has won a number of high profile projects and international competitions including the new iconic Baghdad National Library and the project supervision of the Sports City of Basra.* The latter has an estimated cost of $700 million and is expected to be the largest sports city in the Middle east.
AMBS architects has offices in London, Baghdad and Basra with over forty staff.

http://www.ambsconsultancy.com/

WHAT WE DO

AMBS architects offers international architectural and comprehensive consulting services. With over three decades of experience ,our company provides complete building design services from initial concept through final design and construction as well as post-design consultation.

*AMBS Architects unveil images of Baghdad Library*










10 June 2013 | By Elizabeth Hopkirk

AMBS Architects has revealed its designs for a new Baghdad Library.

The practice was appointed in 2011 by the Iraqi Ministry of Youth and Sport to create a building that represents a crucial step in the rebuilding of Iraq.

The 45,000sq m project will be a public space and cultural centre intended to encourage intellectual, creative and social exchange.

It will be the central focus of a planned Youth City designed to inspire Iraq’s younger generations.

AMBS, with offices in London, Baghdad and Basra and 60 employees, is working with New York-based library specialists ACA Consultants.

AMBS founder Ali Mousawi said: “Before 2003 Iraq had almost collapsed after a thirteen year embargo and eight years of war. This kept the country isolated from the world and from modern technology. I had to leave Iraq myself in 1982 and returned in 2003 to assist with the rebuilding of the country, with the aim of revitalising Iraq and establishing a new vision for the future.

“What I saw when I returned and still see today is that the Iraqi youth are in many ways lost. They have been surrounded by violence, and for years there has been a lack of services and few opportunities for work or personal development. We hope that the library will help shape Iraq’s next generation of intellects and politicians, artists and writers, poets and musicians, doctors and lawyers, and change makers.”

Saad Eskander, director of the National Library of Iraq, said: “It is imperative for the new Iraq to consolidate its young democracy and good governance through knowledge. New libraries have a notable role to play by promoting unconditional access to information, freedom of expression, cultural diversity, and transparency.

“By responding to the needs of Iraq’s next generations, the new library, we hope, will play an important role in the future of our country.”

The library is due to go out to tender this year.


*Images*






































​


----------

